# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  Αποστάσεις Λιμένων

## apeiranthos

*Γειά χαρά σε όλους.*
*Καλώς σας βρήκα. Είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα στον ιστοτόπο σας,*
*που ομολογώ μόλις σήμερα τον ανακάλυψα, ψάχνοντας στο διαδύκτιο* 
*για έναν πίνακα μιλιομετρικών αποστάσεων μεταξύ των Ελληνικών* 
*λιμένων. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει ;*

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ σε καλωσορίζω και αφήνω στους υπολοιπους να απαντήσουν  :Razz:

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλώς ήρθες. Ρίξει μια ματιά στο παρακάτω site. Δεν περιέχει όλους τους Ελληνικούς (μάλιστα λείπει η Χίος και θα κάνω μήνυση), αλλά είναι χρήσιμο

http://www.world-register.com/

----------


## apeiranthos

*Ευχαριστώ, για την φιλική υποδοχή να'σται καλά.*
*gvaggelas μαζί σου για τη μήνυση. Όχι τη Χιο ή τη Νάξο* 
*αλλά ούτε τα Λέβιθα δεν έχει.* 

*Έχει κάποιος τον πίνακα αποστάσεων λιμένων που υπάρχει στα* 
*Λιμεναρχεία;*

----------


## apeiranthos

*gvaggelas, δες τι βρήκα έχει και τα Λέβιθα είναι Ελληνικό.*
*http://live2.telenavis.com/greekseas/map.aspx*
*εντάξει δεν είναι κάτι επαγγελματικό, αλλά είναι απλό*
*και γρήγορο.*

----------


## gvaggelas

Όπως το είπες. Απλό αλλά προσφέρει κάποια στοιχεία

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Ευχαριστώ, για την φιλική υποδοχή να'σται καλά.*
> *gvaggelas μαζί σου για τη μήνυση. Όχι τη Χιο ή τη Νάξο* 
> *αλλά ούτε τα Λέβιθα δεν έχει.* 
> 
> *Έχει κάποιος τον πίνακα αποστάσεων λιμένων που υπάρχει στα* 
> *Λιμεναρχεία;*


Έστειλα e-mail στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία και μου απάντησαν (αν και χρειάστηκε να ξαναενοχλήσω) τα παρακάτω:

Σε απάντηση σχετικού ερωτήματος σας από 23.04.07, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι υπάρχει σε μορφή πίνακα η έκδοση με τον κωδικό αριθμό ΒΧ01 'ΜιλιομετρικέςΑποστάσεις Μεταξύ Ελληνικών Λιμανιών' της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας, η οποία διατίθεται στην αγορά από τα Γραφεία Πωλήσεων της Υ.Υ.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα σημεία πωλήσεως εκδόσεων της Υ.Υ. θα βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα www.hnhs.gr ή στα τηλέφωνα 210 65 51 828, 210 33 68 639, 210 41 83 134.





ΜΠΥ (ΠΕ) Μηχανικών Δ. Δαγρές

Διευθυντής Χαρτογραφίας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

H έκδοση της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας των ΗΠΑ (NGA) Distances Between Ports (Pub 151) σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή για download σε αυτή τη διεύθυνση:
http://msi.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0005

Ο τόμος περιλαμβάνει τις αποστάσεις μεταξύ των μεγάλων λιμανιών σε όλο τον κόσμο, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη συντομότερη διαδρομή αλλά όταν μια διαδρομή προσφέρεται για την εκμετάλευση των θαλασσίων ρευμάτων υπολογίζεται αυτή.

----------


## ιωαννης γρηγοριαδης

*OK.Ευχαριστω παιδια.Να ειστε καλα.*

----------


## MELE

παιδια μηπως ξερει καποιοσ που θα βρω το BP MARINE DISTANCE?ευχαριστω

----------


## k_chris

> παιδια μηπως ξερει καποιοσ που θα βρω το BP MARINE DISTANCE?ευχαριστω


sthle mail na sto sthlw mele     merikes fores pou dokimasa apostaseis den eixe megalh apoklhsh 


xerei kaneis pws anaba9mizetai to tsunamis 99     8elw na pw mporw na brw chart catalog gia to tsunamis se kales times ?  kai an nai apoi pou?

----------


## Aktofylakas

Επισης εδω .
http://www.distances.com/

----------


## Natsios

Δειτε το Netpas dιstance table στο www.netpas.net 
"Sign up for free licence" και κατεβαστε το προγραμμα. Το Free licence δείνει καποιες δωρεαν αναζητησεις τη μερα αλλα περιεχει σχεδον όλα τα λιμανια της Ελλαδας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχω την έκδοση ΒΧ01 που αν΄'εφερα παραπάνω που έχει σχεδόν όλα τα ελληνικά λιμάνια και δείχνει και τις εναλλακτικές διαδρομές όπου χρειάζεται (με δίπλου ή όχι της διώρυγας της Κορίνθου και του πορθμού του Ευρίπου. Αλλά δύσκολα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε ένα μικρό σκάφος. Σκέφτομαι να το μεταφέρω σε μια φόρμα excel ώστε να βρίσκω έυκολα τις αποστάσεις αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να βάλω τρη φ'ορμα εδώ χωρίς άδεια για δικαιώματα.

Επίσης πολλή καλή έκδοση είναι και η βρετανική *Admiralty  		Distance Tables (NP350 1-3)* σε τρεις τόμους (1-3).
 Ο πρώτος τόμος (*NP350 1*) περιλαμβάνειτον Ατλαντικό ωκεανό, την ΝΔ Ευρώπη,τη Μεσόγειο,  την Καραϊβική και τον κόλπο του Μεξικού.
Ο δευτερος τόμος (*NP350 2*) τον Ινδικό ωκεανό από τη Νότια Αφρική μέχρι τη Νέα Ζηλανδία, την Ερυθρά θάλασσα, και τον Περσικό.
Ο τρίτος τόμος (*NP350 3*) περιλαμβάνει τον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη το Αιγαιο μας εχει παμπολλα πανεμορφα νησια τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα προσεγγιζονται μετα απο αλλα, οποτε δεν μας ειναι γνωστες οι απευθειας αποστασεις απο Πειραια. 

Η περιεργεια για να δω ποιες ειναι οι απευθειας αποστασεις αρκετων εκ' των νησιων μας απο το μεγαλο λιμανι με εκανε να καταληξω σε ενα ενδιαφερον συμπερασμα, οτι διαφορετικες ροτες δινουν πολυ κοντινες απευθειας αποστασεις...

Πλην της Παρου που ειναι ευρεως γνωστο οτι στην εποχη του separation οι διαφορες στην αποσταση περνωντας βορεια ή νοτια της Κυθνου εναι πολυ μικρες, στην ιδια κατηγορια μπορει να μπει η Σαντορινη, η Αμοργος, η Αστυπαλαια, η Κασος και η Καρπαθος.

Εχουμε και λεμε.

Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-δυτικα της Σεριφου-δυτικα της Σικινου-Αθηνιος ειναι 130.5 ν.μ.
Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-ανατολικα της Σεριφου-ανατολικα της Σικινου-Αθηνιος ειναι 131 ν.μ.

Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-νοτια της Κυνθου-νοτια τη Αντιπαρου-νοτια των Μ. Κυκλαδων-Καταπολα ειναι 135.8 ν.μ.
Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-βορεια της Κυθνου-νοτια της Συρου-βορεια της Ναξου-Καταπολα ειναι 136.6 ν.μ.

Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-νοτια της Κυνθου-νοτια τη Αντιπαρου-νοτια των Μ. Κυκλαδων-δυτικα της Αμοργου-Αστυπαλαια (Αγιος Ανδρεας) ειναι 162 ν.μ.
Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-βορεια της Κυθνου-νοτια της Συρου-βορεια της Ναξου-ανατολικα της Αμοργου-Αστυπαλαια (Αγιος Ανδρεας) ειναι 164 ν.μ.

Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-ανατολικα της Σεριφου-ανατολικα της Σικινου-ανατολικα της Σαντορινης-Κασος ειναι 223.5 ν.μ
Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-δυτικα της Σεριφου-δυτικα της Σικινου-δυτικα της Σαντορινης-Κασος ειναι 224.5 ν.μ.

Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-ανατολικα της Σεριφου-ανατολικα της Ιου-βορεια της Καρπαθου-Πηγαδια ειναι 242.1 ν.μ.
Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-ανατολικα της Σεριφου-ανατολικα της Σικινου-ανατολικα της Σαντορινης-νοτια της Καρπαθου-Πηγαδια ειναι 243 ν.μ.
Η διαδρομη Πειραιας-δυτικα της Σεριφου-δυτικα της Σικινου-δυτικα της Σαντορινης-νοτια της Καρπαθου-Πηγαδια ειναι 244.2 ν.μ.



Απ' οτι βλεπετε εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον αυτη η περιεργη συμμετρια...

----------


## basi

Να πω και εγώ μιά άλλη συμμετρία . 

Από το λιμάνι της Κύμης , γύρω στα 88 μίλια είναι τα Μεστά και η Βολισσός της Χίου , το Σίγρι και η Ερεσσός της Λέσβου , η Μύρινα της Λήμνου και η Νέα Σκιώνη της Χαλκιδικής και τα λιμάνια της Σύρου και της Τήνου και της Κύθνου .

Στα 130 μίλια είναι η είσοδος του Θερμαικού στις εκβολές του Αξιοὐ . Το λιμάνι της Σαμοθράκης , η είσοδος των Δαρδανελλίων , το Καρλόβασι και η Μήλος .

Γενικά σε πολλά μήκη βγαίνουν αποστάσεις που πράγματι κάνουν εντύπωση , αφού το να βρίσκεις λιμάνια σε ίδιες αποστάσεις , είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακό .

----------

